# PSA: Garnet Session Man White ($500-$600?)



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Jiji Calgary Garnet








heres the serial (for when the flippers come.)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Want to lend me $500?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone must have told him…. She’s now $1000obo.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Someone must have told him…. She’s now $1000obo.


Okay--can you lend me $900?
I'll cover the rest.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That is one very cool amp.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> Someone must have told him…. She’s now $1000obo.



Lied to him you mean. These continuously fail to sell for more than 700. I mean they're great (I love them; currently own a head version and have previously ownd 2 PA versions) but it's not there yet.

Like I keep telling people, supply and demand. There is some demand/cachet, significant but not as much as big name vintage brands (like Big Sugar and The Guess Who vs all of the British invasion for example), the issue is, here, they are so plentiful that the demand isn't enough to raise the price that much. The main thing driving the price isn't the Garnet name so much as the fact that they are solid vintage tube amps in an era where a Marshall or Hiwatt or Fender are gonna cost you more then 1k. Just like back in the day, the kids want a Marshall, but you get a Garnet, Traynor, or more likely a stencil/pepco under the tree.

It's like when I see some blues dad trying to sell a YBA-1 for 1k in the GTA; come on, Paul's Boutique has at least 2 of them any day of the week for 5-700 depending on condition.

You want top dollar? Do the work, put it on reverb and ship it to a Yank. You might get close to 1k, but not a penny over - they're still seen as the 'deal' of amps even by them (and mostly they want Traynors over Garnets, but there is some G love down there too). AT 1k or more they'll look at other options (e.g. Univox; even 2 power tube Sunn tube heads can be had for under 1k US at least; the quads are a bit more still). But then also fuck you.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Both of mine cost me less then the original $500 asking price on this one....


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah I think I paid $400 for my head 2 years ago. Like up to 600 or so is reasonable, though if that white tolex is original "showbiz" then easily worth something on the higher end of that spectrum (if not a bit more to someone who appreciates that, asuming the thing is dead mint otherwise, which I doubt it is). The model number has no "W" but we all know how inconsistent Gar's nomenclature was; later era knobs mean it is possiblly original but not a given. The one thing about it that I see is that the front top corner protectors are not original (can't tell in the pic, but there's no way they even fit right due to the angle not being 90 degrees there), also looks like missing the bottom right one but the pic isn't the greatest and chrome on white can be hard to see sometimes.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

All the white ones I’ve seen (2 others) have the top corners on them which I thought was weird… the missing W in the serial is a first for me.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ref:


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Huh, well there ya go then


----------

